# Now is this your Neighbour talking about you



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmn spotted this topic whilst looking for something else. If this is your Neighbour I thought you might be interested to read it, in fact I think anyone with a motorhome might like to read the whole topic !

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=23&t=1005440&i=0&mid=0&nmt=


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pistonheads is full of retards...

end of 

I used to to on there until I was barred :roll:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

1302 said:


> Pistonheads is full of retards...
> 
> end of
> 
> I used to to on there until I was barred :roll:


So you are an ex-retard ROFL.........just like the guy who loved the Tractor forum, then got banned he is now an Ex-tractor fan :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Better than resigning in public eh! :lol: 

tony


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

The same guy is also posting here, clearly not a motorhome fan :lol: 
http://www.gardenlaw.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15509


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When we got our van our neighbour actually said we could park it on his drive if we wanted as it was wider than ours. How nice is that?

I must admit I have seen some parked in front of houses that I wouldnt be too happy about if I lived next door. Ours is completely out of sight.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

A37 said:


> The same guy is also posting here, clearly not a motorhome fan :lol:
> http://www.gardenlaw.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15509


He's kindly shown us where he lives so how about a rally there?
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=19,...0,0.009602&z=17&panoid=jz4o7Zjf3_OmF4VQn_bHvQ


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The gist of the "Gardenlaw" thread indicates the writer is a rather bitter middle aged woman who is at home all day.

Why do I find it strange that somebody like that should start a discussion on Pistonheads of all places?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Stanner said:


> A37 said:
> 
> 
> > The same guy is also posting here, clearly not a motorhome fan :lol:
> ...


How odd that someone would want to give personal info like that away.

I also noticed in the topic that the OP said they don't know any of their neighbours etc and go on to rant about the past. Yet later in the topic all of a sudden they do know some of their neighbours and one even pops round to put food in the fridge jor was it freezer :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Going back to the original question they asked "would it put you off buying their bungalow" the answer is "no more than the thought of even thinking of buying a grotty little box in such a godawful close in the first place"

Looking at the place on streetview the only thing I can think of that would produce any meaningful environmental improvement is a 10 kiloton airburst. :roll:


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Ours is parked on our drive, and I gotta confess it's not as new as the one complained about, and isn't mostly hidden by a fence!

However our neighbours have asked for first refusal if we ever decide to sell it!  

Steve


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I give up which house has the motorhome been up and down must be well hidden.

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

BritStops said:


> However our neighbours have asked for first refusal if we ever decide to sell it!


................only so they can then get their own back by parking it outside your window :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Stanner said:


> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> > However our neighbours have asked for first refusal if we ever decide to sell it!
> ...


Surely not? 8O The cunning devils! :evil:

Thanks for opening my eyes to their evil plan - think I'll keep it forever now 8)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I know the reason why he is so peed off,they live in a bungalow and the motorhome his blocking his view from perving his neighbours wife!! :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I was hoping that the motorhome belonged to someone on here..........just to see what they thought of their neighbour LOL.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_The gist of the "Gardenlaw" thread indicates the writer is a rather bitter middle aged woman who is at home all day. _

I suppose it would depend how close to the neighbours window/ property its parked . Some houses are very close to neighbours and drives to windows

Fortunately we do not have that problem but I would not buy a house that could not accommodate a motor home

And to be honest if a neighbours motor home made me feel blocked in I would not be very happy, they may be our pride and joy but make a boring view day after day

Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

aldra said:


> _The gist of the "Gardenlaw" thread indicates the writer is a rather bitter middle aged woman who is at home all day. _
> 
> I suppose it would depend how close to the neighbours window/ property its parked . Some houses are very close to neighbours and drives to windows


In this case it is close - very close - but then I wouldn't buy a bungalow that has a neighbour's drive all the way across in front my windows in the first place.

Take look at it on Streetview

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=19,...0,0.009602&z=17&panoid=jz4o7Zjf3_OmF4VQn_bHvQ

Complainer to the right (3 cars), motorhomer to the left (2 cars) - but motorhome not there when Google visited.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My neighbour moved in 11 years after we did. All this time I have had family and friends in motorhomes and RVs come and park up.
She complained and said she had been looking for a house for years with a nice view. Yeah over my land.

She did not buy the view but called the police about us having campers on my land. An ancient law says no camping within 500m. of an ancient monument. We have such an ancient monument and although it fell down about 100 years ago it's still listed.

The local Mayor has now given us special dispensation for family and friends to park caravans and motorhomes from time to time and up to 3 months. But she still takes pictures and writes notes.

So I parked a bloody great 30ft.+ cabin cruiser for her to look at. Apparently thats OK.

Ray.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Not mine haven't got any neighbours and motorhome does not obstruct anyone's view.

Keith


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

This is our view out the front window...










Good job its ours ! 

Parked there so it doesnt annoy our neighbour to the left of us


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Stanner said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

could be visitors!!!!

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The original photo on Pistonheads shows a fence between the window and the motorhome. The google earth pictures don't show a fence. Is it the same situation?


Chris


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

She said they put the fence up and it cost £500 - they wuz robbed as it can't be more than 3 or 4 panels.

Google streetview pics will be at least last year and her moans didn't start until April 26th on gardenlaw.co.uk and May 19th on pistonheads.com so pics probably predate the fencing going up.

When is she going to post on here? Shall we start a sweepstake?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It does look a little cramped in that street. It looks a bit like the place we lived when we first got married. Modern (ish) houses overlooked at every angle. some slightly better than others. The people in the slighly less crap houses will look down their noses at her probably. It was the same where we used to live.

Its not like she would have much of a view anyway!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't think it matters,

1302 has got it right, its his motor home its his view

There is no reason why neighbours should be inconvenienced by our motor homes blocking their windows

I value my neighbours too much

but I'm quite private, no one can see into my garden back or front, and very little can be seen of my motor home above the ivy covered wall which we keep trimmed

along with the ivy covered house    
were getting too old but the birds love us

just as well as they cost a fortune in birdseed
and loaves-- brown :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

The aerial view of my place showing my motorhome and the son-in-laws caravan on my drive is at least four years old but the street view was taken about two years ago and the drive was then empty as we were away....


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> The aerial view of my place showing my motorhome and the son-in-laws caravan on my drive is at least four years old but the street view was taken about two years ago and the drive was then empty as we were away....


Ahh but, do you take your neighbour's £500 fence with you?


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I wish :lol: His fence is only good for burning!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I see the discussion is carrying on, on the Piston Heads forum. I struggle to understand why some folk that don't have motorhomes have such a pet hate for them.

Is it cos they are really jealous :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Jealous*

Jealous:

Still having Problems with our Neighbours.

They had a Motorhome and then a caravan. Then She Made Hubby sell up for package holidays.

7 or so years after they sold up. We got a motorhome. All hell broke loose and they have tried all sorts of Nasty tricks to try and stop us accessing our drive. We even had a solicitors letter from them.

They live 3 houses away.
Our motorhome blocks no light, not even in our house. It sits on a massive drive along with our cars and vans.
Our Nasty neighbour would have to walk out of his house and around from the front door and around the corner of his house to see it. They cannot see it from their window.

Yet still the battle goes on......

Briarose wrote: "Is it cos they are really jealous"

No question about it.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Stick your motor home in storage, it costs us £200.00 per year in the CaSSOA Silver Award storage that I use, it keeps everybody sweet and when you need to bring it back home to pack it up and fill it up with water, nobody should complain..

To be honest I wouldn't want to be staring out at a motor home, mine or anybody else's. :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Neighbours can be a pain or wonderful. Don't forget we are all neighbours to someone. 

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Motorhome*



rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Stick your motor home in storage, it costs us £200.00 per year in the CaSSOA Silver Award storage that I use, it keeps everybody sweet and when you need to bring it back home to pack it up and fill it up with water, nobody should complain..
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't want to be staring out at a motor home, mine or anybody else's. :roll:


I bought this house for the very reason it was a large plot.
I do my own repairs, mods and service.
Our drive will fit 7 or 8 cars on plus the motorhome.
So much easier to prepare for a trip away when it is on your own land.

I will not be forking out £200 a year for storage.

To satisfy the minority, Jealous O.A.T.'s. Who cannot even see the motorhome other than when I drive it past their window.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Motorhome*



teemyob said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Hi.

And that's fine but not everybody can say that, a lot live in smaller houses where it can be a problem to other folk who live around you and detracts from "Their" quality of life.

So maybe just like we do when on the road pull over to let a build up of vehicles pass safely, take home our litter and not make any mess consider this aspect of our hobby where we keep the van and the impact we might make.. All in the hope that we do no bring the collective motor homing community into bad reputation..


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Motorhome*



teemyob said:


> I bought this house for the very reason it was a large plot.
> I do my own repairs, mods and service.
> Our drive will fit 7 or 8 cars on plus the motorhome.
> So much easier to prepare for a trip away when it is on your own land.
> ...


I agree - we have a three/four car drive and a double garage - we've always had lots of cars and for the past several years some form of camper. We have lived here 25 years and never fallen out with any neighbour over car parking. Until recently after losing the driveway space round at my mothers house (she moved to flat) we never even kept a car on the road. People need tpo live and let live - we all need to get along.

I kep an AudiA6 parked on one of my neighbours drives for 18 months - with his permission of course


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like to keep ours well hidden!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If I lived next door to barryd, a motorhome would be the least of my problems. :? 

The man is a walking disaster area, he has qualifications in breking things. :lol: :lol: 

His poor wife should be awarded a medal as big as a frying pan for putting up with him. :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> If I lived next door to barryd, a motorhome would be the least of my problems. :?
> 
> The man is a walking disaster area, he has qualifications in breking things. :lol: :lol:
> 
> His poor wife should be awarded a medal as big as a frying pan for putting up with him. :lol: :lol:


Cheek!

We are off for 3 months shortly across Europe, Van, Motorbike and an Inflatable Dinghy. What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> I like to keep ours well hidden!


How do you get out of the van Barry? Through the back window?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I like to keep ours well hidden!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I thought someone might ask that. No, the passenger door opens up into the back garden. Tight fit but it wont ever get nicked I reckon!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

What do you call the dinghy Barry?

SS Titanic. 8O 

I almost feel sorry for the French. :lol: 

Bon voyage Mon Ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

747 said:


> What do you call the dinghy Barry?
> 
> SS Titanic. 8O
> 
> ...


Now who is jealous 747...??

My Hobby came from near you and it's got two hab door locks, three cab door locks and a removable steering wheel.

Now I'm not saying it's 'risky' area but ...................... :twisted:

Ray.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

barryd said:


> I like to keep ours well hidden!


 Parked using feeler guages....  :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call the dinghy Barry?
> ...


If your hab door had 2 locks and the cab doors had 3 locks then the owner was irresponsible. It could easily get nicked round here with that bare minimum of security. 8O

Divvent fash yasel Ray.


----------

